# Cichlid compatible with my current fish?



## palermopenano (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello

The fishes I have are listed on my signature. Will they be ok in the long run?

Thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

I have not kept blue acaras so I won't comment on them. Your stocklist is okay but I would add more cories if I were you.

On the side note, please use the tank blurb by clicking Aquarium Log on the menu bar so the signature won't be too long. Eight lines is the limit for sigs.

Good luck.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Acaras can be a little testy.


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 31, 2007)

but do you guys think they'll be ok together in the long run?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

No.


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 31, 2007)

may i ask why not?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

palermopenano said:


> may i ask why not?


Hi.

Herefishy described the acaras as being testy so you cannot predict how well they will behave. SAEs, cories and gouramis however are fine in your tank.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

I would never put a cory with any cichlid other than small mouth cichlids like rams, discus and angles.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Why not Gump? The spines on a cory would prevent him from being a meal.


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 31, 2007)

interesting...they seem to be doing fine so far. The acara doesnt seem to mind the little cory's except when they get too close then he'll just swiftly chase them away then leave em alone again. The cichlid doesnt seem to bug the other fishes unless they get within half an inch of him. I'll observe and see how they do in the next few weeks


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Compatability is a strange issue. There are general cautions to be noted but of course there are always exceptions.

I'm with Lupin though, I'd add another 3-4 cories because they like to be in numbers and also from a more selfish point of view, they are much more fun to watch in a shoal.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

herefishy said:


> Why not Gump? The spines on a cory would prevent him from being a meal.


The spines don't prevent an attack and usually cause damage to both fish and sometimes ends in death of one or both of the fish. I've seen happen time and time again.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

palermopenano said:


> interesting...they seem to be doing fine so far. The acara doesnt seem to mind the little cory's except when they get too close then he'll just swiftly chase them away then leave em alone again. The cichlid doesnt seem to bug the other fishes unless they get within half an inch of him. I'll observe and see how they do in the next few weeks


It will only be a matter of time before something damaging happens. As far as we know, several cichlids have varying personalities and they can change the way they behave unpredictably.


----------

